# COOT SEASON!



## HugeBurrito2k6 (Oct 25, 2011)

Alright gents another year and another coot season to prepare for. My buddy Gill and I are really fixing to put a hurt on the coot population this fall and i know some of you are doing the same! So we are starting to prepare now. Last year we got off to a late start and were not able to afford coot dekes so we took some hot buy mallards and spray painted them black and gray to make a lame coot decoy. We did pretty well however tho our end of the year tally was just under 65 coots and since the coot is a natural low-flying bird most of our decoys are all shot up and sunk within an hour of use. Didn't get any bands but this year my goal is to get a few to hang from my lanyard.

Well this year i would like to bag 65 coots x 10. So in order for us to do this we are going to buy 25 dozen floater ghg over size coots. http://www.google.com/products/catalog? ... ps-sellers
I think this is a great looking decoy for the price. Who knows i will probably make a few jerk lines for ultra realism. I may even go the extra mile and flock the heads hopefully i can find the time. Haven't found any calls that i really like so far yet...i was hoping to find a nice acrylic but all i can find are made from plastic. 

So i guess what i am really trying to get at here is that if any other hunters want to join our crew feel free to drop me a pm. Trust me I will get you on some sweet hunts and you will have plenty of meat to feed you and your friends. I am ultimately trying to get my own guide service going by next year so take advantage of my knowledge while ya can!  There is alittle hazing before joining of the "coot killers" :wink: But you will be fine. :thumb:


----------



## templey_41 (Jul 19, 2008)

I sense a classic is about to happen!

Btw what do cooter burgers taste like?


----------



## Beavis (Jan 30, 2012)

what do you do with all those dead mud hens? with honkers and ducks alone for me is alot of meat and jerky.

seems like alot more extra meat on top of the honkers and ducks....


----------



## Gunny (Aug 18, 2005)

:rollin: Classic! :lol:


----------



## templey_41 (Jul 19, 2008)

I'm thinkin bout getting me a retriever like yours.

are they eic, ofc and hpv cleared?


----------



## HugeBurrito2k6 (Oct 25, 2011)

templey_41 said:


> I'm thinkin bout getting me a retriever like yours.
> 
> are they eic, ofc and hpv cleared?


Oh yeah without a doubt! i think he is also pvc, ocd and add cleared as well. This particular breed is a 1/3 lab, 1/3 pug and 1/5 retriever.


----------



## templey_41 (Jul 19, 2008)

HugeBurrito2k6 said:


> templey_41 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm thinkin bout getting me a retriever like yours.
> ...


I'm thinking about getting me about 50 of them lil retrievers. They look just like a coot and with 50 of them swimming around on the water and land I don't think you could have a more realistic decoy spread. Natural flocking and most importantly you won't feel bad when one sinks on those low passing shots.

what about hep a,b,c,d, and hiv cleared?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> what about hep a,b,c,d, and hiv cleared?


???????? ahhhhh never mind. :wink:

An acquaintance of mine put roast coot, onions, pickles, salt and pepper in a blender. He thought it was the best sandwich spread he had ever ate. Then he tried it a few days later when he was sober. I guess it wasn't as good.


----------



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

They call them IVORY BILLED MALLARDS down at Reelfoot Lake, Tenn. especially when they are giving some guide down the road :rollin:


----------



## HugeBurrito2k6 (Oct 25, 2011)

No PM's yet, but i have been putting in th scouting hours and i have noticed that they have been favoring the small sloughs with cat tails.


----------



## OBSESSED (Nov 23, 2006)

got a kick outa this, but i do hope you eat them and dont dont shoot to shoot. Of all the guys ive ever met who shot coots, not one ever even cleaned the bird. i did once, thatll be the last


----------



## HugeBurrito2k6 (Oct 25, 2011)

O heck yes i eat them. I usually make them into coot burgers but sometimes i make them into poppers. They are darn good eating if i had my choice between a mallard and a coot i would choose the coot 60% of the time....every time.


----------



## templey_41 (Jul 19, 2008)

MMMM....cooter.....nothing finer than some good tasty cooter without fur.

HB, do you offer a combo hollywood cooter hunt? I'd be interested in that.


----------



## HugeBurrito2k6 (Oct 25, 2011)

templey_41 said:


> MMMM....cooter.....nothing finer than some good tasty cooter without fur.
> 
> HB, do you offer a combo hollywood cooter hunt? I'd be interested in that.


I offer all kinds of hunts my man! I will take you out in the morning and we will shoot the heck out of the coots at first light. Then i will take you out and we will kill some mallards in da field. Then at night we will pop some honkerz. The i will take you to the bar and we will shoot some shots and then hunt for some females...you dig?


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Awesome thread.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Are you willing to trade a coot hunt for a crow duck hunt. :sniper: ??????


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

I sense some internet scouting for "coot" spots............................ How many spots do you want?????? :rollin:


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

dakotashooter2 said:


> I sense some internet scouting for "coot" spots............................ How many spots do you want?????? :rollin:


I know a decent place with a few coots. It will cost you $10,000 for a year lease though... :rollin:


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

dakotashooter2 said:


> I sense some internet scouting for "coot" spots............................ How many spots do you want?????? :rollin:


Go buy your own land.


----------



## templey_41 (Jul 19, 2008)

HugeBurrito2k6 said:


> templey_41 said:
> 
> 
> > MMMM....cooter.....nothing finer than some good tasty cooter without fur.
> ...


SOLD!


----------

